# ASUS P8H77-V ErP / EuP schaltet Netzteil im Stand_By nicht in Stromsparmodus !



## Ahank (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem,

ich habe ein ASUS Board P8H77-V verbaut (I5-3570K).. dieses hat laut Hersteller die Spezifikation ErP - Ready (was so viel bedeutet das z.B. im Stand-By das Netzteil <1 Watt benötigt, wenn das Netzteil auch ErP - konform ist)

Ich habe an dem ASUS Board 2 verschiedenen Netzteile getestet die beide dieses Kriterium erfüllen, aber beide werden im Stad-By NICHT in den Stromsparmodus versetzt , d.H.  eines zieht ~ 25 Watt und das Andere ~ 9 Watt im Stand-By.

Bei dem UEFI BIOS das ASUS verwendet (neueste Version)  findet man keine Einstellung mehr (wie bei anderen Boards) um z.B.  ErP oder EuP zu enabeln/disablen.. Hat da jemand eine Idee warum das nicht funktioniert ?

(Ich habe mit noch jemand Kontakt der genau das gleiche Problem mit einem anderen ASUS Board und einem anderem Netzteil hat (auch Erp /Eup Ready) , sollte also nicht an meinem Setup liegen...)


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

Ist der PC denn auch richtig runtergefahren oder nur StandBy/Stromsparmodus? Es kann gut sein, dass dieses ERP nur für einen richtig heruntergefahrenen PC gilt - hier zB ASRock > ErP/EuP Ready steht auch "That is, according to ErP/EuP, the total AC power of the completed system shall be under 1.00W *in off mode condition*.", also richtig "aus". 

Und ist Dein Strommessgerät überhaupt geeignet? Viele 0815-Messgeräte sind grad bei kleineren Verbräuchen ungenau, machen aus 2W schnell mal 20W usw.

Was auch sein kann: wenn Du weiterhin bestimmte "wake on"-Sachen an hast, zB Wake on Mouse, dann fließt vlt doch noch etwas mehr Strom.


So oder so: ich verwende lieber eine Steckerleiste, die alles abschaltet, auch weil Monitor und Boxen ja noch dazukommen als Stromverbraucher.


----------



## Ahank (3. Februar 2013)

Wenn man Windows beendet / herunterfährt befindet man sich im Stand-By ... man muß den PC nicht am Netzgerät ausschalten dann ist es ja kein Stand-By... 

Nur mal so zum Vergleich mit einem anderen Motherboard  braucht das Netzteil ,unter genau den gleichen Bedingungen im Stand-By (nicht mit UEFI Bios)  noch 0,58 Watt .. was genau der Spezifikation von ErP entspricht..bzw. EuP2012 <- das ist ja der Sinn an der Sache ..


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

Ich meine mit "Stand By" den Modus, wo Du quasi sofort Windows wieder "öffnen" kannst und nicht erst die normale Bootsequenz kommt - ich meinte damit nicht Standby im Sinne von "Softbutton drücken, und er geht an" 


Aber zum Prob wüsst ich dann auch keinen Rat. Evlt  mal im BIOS alles durchgehen, ob man da irgendwas vlt doch selber umstellen muss.


----------

